# Southsea New Year Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I know its a bit early to be banging on about a rally in December but I have finally got the price for the New Year Dinner and Disco (Adults Only)

This year it is £30 per person and we have room for 72 folks only, as we have now 23 on the rally list we are over half full already  

If you are intending on joining us I would be quick adding your name to the rally list and booking well in advance with both the site and the bar.

Please let me know when you have booked as I need to keep an account of who's booked as well as the site and bar, as things can be a bit muddled down there :roll: :lol: 

If family's want to book just the camping that is possible as long as you book 3 nights or more but please let me know if you are booking just the pitch.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Somebody has been meddling with this rally it is NOT cancelled and will be going ahead once ive got it all sorted and Nuke has un cancelled it :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I know some of you have been charged for dogs when booking this rally please do not pay for dogs as the agreement was no charge for any extras like dogs etc. 

Fiona at Southsea Leisure assures me they will re invoice you after the Easter break so hold fire on paying.

Best way out of it is not to mention dogs when booking :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Southsea new year do*

Jacquie

Do you know if there is a vegetarian option for the meal. If so do we have to book this earlier?

kind regards


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Southsea new year do*



richard863 said:


> Jacquie
> 
> Do you know if there is a vegetarian option for the meal. If so do we have to book this earlier?
> 
> kind regards


Hi Richard

There will be just about everything for any tastes, its not a set meal you just help yourself to whatever takes your fancy be it Veggi or meat dishes and plenty of it as well, some went up for thirds last year :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Could those on the rally list that have now booked with Southsea for the New Year rally please let me know as there seems to be some confusion at Southsea on bookings as my list and there list do not agree :roll: some things never change :roll: 

I have as booked

coulstock
doanddusty (4 vans)
JollyJack
oxford-wanderer
rayc
sundial
sweeny
THEPOET under millers name
piinch
wotsit
BJNorris
Gypsyrose (camping only)
madontour (camping only)


Jacquie


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*New year*

Hi all......

Just found out that I'm not at work over New Year, and the Southsea rally/meet is full. Plus its a long way for us northerners to travel as I've only got 4 days off.
Is anybody arranging another meet anywhere up North or Midlands area
please...

Regards
Paul


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Paul

I know - we nabbed the last place the other day. Sorry  

Sometimes it's possible for Jacquie (LadyJ) to ask for more spaces. It might be worth a PM to her to ask?

Gerald


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*new year*

Thanks Gerald for your reply,

But its a long way to go for the three days that Ive just been given off.....Its a long way from Grimsby to Southsea and back, we would only get one day at southsea.
I just wondered if there was anybody thinking of meeting either officially or otherwise a bit nearer to home.
Have a good time mate
Paul.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

There are quite a few of you on the rally list that are unconfirmed :roll: now I think we have 54 seats booked for the Evening Do so far and that only leaves 18 seats available!!!

I think 4 of you have only booked for the camping they being

GypsyRose
madontour
pjbtimes2
chrisgreen

Please correct me if i'm wrong 8O 


So if you could all get booking a.s.a.p it would help else you may not get a pitch or a seat :roll: 

Please let me know when you have booked.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We now have 58 seats booked for New Year so that only leaves 14 seats available, so if those on the rally list that have not booked could get a move on and book or if you are not going please let me know so I can delete you from the list to fee up some space for others that might want to come.

Once you have booked please let me know. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

Can you put Brenda and Myself down as booked also booked for the party.
Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Hi Jaquie
> 
> Can you put Brenda and Myself down as booked also booked for the party.
> Thanks


Ok Chris all confirmed 

Now we have 63 seats booked and only 9 seats left as there are 9 unconfirmed on the list somebody is not going to get a seat!!! so its a case of book now or regret it. Please let me know when you have booked and in what name.

If any of the unconfirmed are not coming could they please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks

The unconfirmed are
SPACEFLOWER
bob44
motorhomer2
sjl1970
clubmangl
karenmac
thedoc
KeiththeBigUn
chrisgreen ( are you camping only Chris and have you booked with the site yet?)

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now we have 63 seats booked and only 9 seats left as there are 7 vans unconfirmed on the list somebody is not going to get a seat!!! so its a case of book now or regret it. Please let me know when you have booked and in what name and how many for.

If any of the unconfirmed are not coming could they please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks

The unconfirmed are

SPACEFLOWER
bob44
motorhomer2 ( You are on South and North list which one are you attending)
clubmangl
chrisgreen ( are you camping only Chris and have you booked with the site yet?)

Jacquie


PS I have pmd and e.mailed you all on the unconfirmed side I would appreciate an answer. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI all

There are only 7 seats left now for the evening do could the following folks please let me know if they are booking or not. Thank You.


bob44
motorhomer2
clubmangl
GTI-PIP

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Only 3 seats left now for the Evening Do so if you want to join us New Years Eve please be quick booking. I may be able to wangle another 1 place as we have an odd number though making 4 seats.

If the unconfirmed would please let me know if they are booking or not it might help matters as well :roll: 

bob44
clubmangl
motorhomer2


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

All seats are now taken for the New Years Eve Do.


I am not sure if the are any just camping pitches left but I will try to find out.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Seating arrangements for New Year if anybody has any objections to whom they are sitting with please let me know and I will try and swap you around before letting Jenny at the bar have our list.

Table 1 

LadyJ 
Clianthus 
Happyrunner 
thedoc 
rayc 
sundial 

Table 2 

JollyJack
sweeny
Coulstock
bauldy
wotsit
GTI-PIP

Table 3

oxford-wanderer
ginamo
mickric
geraldandannie
sersol
cassiepaddy

Table 4

larrywatters
lookback
Traveller-HA53-DOM
TheBoombas
roncab
chromehelmetman

Table 5

lucy2
jakjon
KeiththeBigUn
bowboy
colliezak 
piinch

Table 6

ThePoet
doanddusty (6 seats)
tich613 (4 seats)

We can all swap round anyway during the evening but I have tried to put everybody by somebody they know.

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

J

Looks good

H


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Thats fine by me.
Is table 2 near the bar?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Thats fine by me.
> Is table 2 near the bar?


Well it was last year :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Southsea have just let me know that they will be closing the reception at 12 midday on the 30th December, so if any of you are arriving on the 30th could you please be there before 12 midday else you might not get in 8O :lol: 

Nah you should be ok :lol: contingence plan is passes for the gate will be at Nelson's bar with Colin or with me hopefully.

I will be on pitch number 135 from late afternoon on the 28th so could you all come and find me when you have arrived and got parked up on your allotted pitch please. ( Saves me dashing round the site hunting folks down)

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if you need to contact me.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Great! Thank you Jacquie really looking forward to it!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi LadyJ

We just purchased our first motorhome and picked it up today so unfortunately hadn't joined this site early enough to register for this rally. Could you please keep us in mind if by any chance there is an opening and someone can't make it at the last moment. 

We'd love to get out there and meet some like minded people.

THANKS
Dawn


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dawn!

If Jac hasn't any places left, we northerners still have a couple left...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=246

We're like-minded people! You'd be very welcome to join us. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dawn

You may still be able to book for just camping if you give the site a ring ask to speak to Erica or Sue they may take your booking. If they do let me know and I will add you to the rally list we do have 5 vans that are just camping already.

I am sorry but the Evening do is all full and I have already one on the waiting list in case somebody drops out.


Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Ladyj,

Not a problem...we'll give it a miss and try the next one

UncleNorm, thanks for the offer, we'd have to give it some thought as it's quite a ways for us and this would be our first trip out really....maybe we'd be pushing our luck starting out so far from home! I can just imagine the adventures we'd have! LOL

We'll have a chat and go from there...if not this time we definetly plan to head north very soon!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Do we need to preorder the choise of menu for New Year, Regards Chris


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Last year it was a mega buffet - no indication that anything has changed.

Harry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

lucy2 said:


> Do we need to preorder the choise of menu for New Year, Regards Chris


Its a help yourself buffet.

My advice is to start with something light as you'll bound to want seconds. The first time round you'll be able to eye up all the different dishes.

Definitely do not start off with the rice as I always do and then find I'm too stuffed for a bit of cold salmon!

Anyways I'll not be there this year as we've booked for the Bodmin 'do' and all the fruit juice stuff they drink down there!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes same again this year Hot and Cold Buffet as spacy says you can go round for seconds or if your very greedy even thirds :lol: there is a very good selection so some thing for everybody's palate  and always plenty of everything.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Yes same again this year Hot and Cold Buffet as spacy says you can go round for seconds or if your very greedy even thirds :lol: there is a very good selection so some thing for everybody's pallet  and always plenty of everything.
> 
> Jacquie


J.....you going to eat by the palletful?!! 8O :lol:

Guess you're going to need an enormous doggy bag!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha very funny spacy spelling was never one of my good points :roll: have altered it now :lol: but for those of you that don't know what palate is it is mouth, gob, cake hole thing that you shove food into :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Does the buffet include wine? or do you have to buy your own.

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lookback said:


> Does the buffet include wine? or do you have to buy your own.
> 
> Ian


No Ian only food, yes buy your own drinks or bring a big bag :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

lookback said:


> Does the buffet include wine? or do you have to buy your own.
> 
> Ian


As Lady J said you can buy it by the glass/bottle at the bar - they have these wine on taps arrangments and a big selection of other 'imbibables' - incidentally, from what I could recall through a red wine haze, the bar seemed to stay open until well after the 'bells' - I seemed to recollect as late as 2 am - but my wife has queried whether I could remember anything by that time !!   

Harry


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

A bar open until 2am and loads of food, this is sounding better and better for me!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well not long now to our jaunt to Southsea I hope everybody got my e.mail and you have printed off the details. 

We should be there sometime on the 28th and should be on pitch number 135
which is near the toilet block on the back row hard standing. Please come and let me know when you have arrived and what pitch number you are on.

For those of you looking for an Adria Coral DON'T as we now have a Geist Phantom :lol: the blue butterfly is still with us though :lol: 

If we could all meet up in Nelsons Bar at 8pm on the 30th you can pay Colin for the New Year Do then, and we can all get to know one another.Those just camping as well please.

If you would like to label yourselves and your van please print off the MHF thingy piccy attached 

Have a good Christmas and see you all soon.

Jacquie

PS Dress code for NYE is smart please, no jeans, but no need to go over the top :lol:


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could those on the rally list that have now booked with Southsea for the New Year rally please let me know as there seems to be some confusion at Southsea on bookings as my list and there list do not agree :roll: some things never change :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Did you want to say something Ron :lol:


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you did not get my original e.mail here is a copy of it, my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if you need to contact me at all.

Hi All

Well not long now to our Rally at Southsea so I thought to save my ink I would e.mail you all with the hand out. Please print it of so you know whats what at Southsea.

MOTORHOME FACTS SOUTHSEA NEW YEAR RALLY

Welcome to Southsea we have nothing organised for this rally apart from a get together on the evening of the 30th at 8 pm in Nelsons Bar so everybody can get to know each other in readiness for the New Years Eve Do and you can pay Colin at the bar for your tickets.Everybody welcome the ones just camping as well. If you could all wear a name tag it would help us to know who everybody is.

Seating for New Year Eve (that’s if Jenny at the bar has managed to organise it) could all be changed on the night lol.

Table 1 LadyJ, Clianthus, Happyrunner, thedoc, rayc, sundial

Table 2 JollyJack, sweeny, Coulstock, Bauldy, Wotsit, GTI-PIP

Table 3 oxford-wanderer, ginamo, mickric, geraldandannie, sersol,
cassiepaddy

Table 4 larrywatters, lookback,Travellerha53dom,TheBoombas roncab,chromehelmetman

Table 5 lucy2, jakjon, Keiththebigun, boilerman, colliezak, piinch

Table 6 Bigdusty,ThePoet guests Clarkes & Bishops, tich613 (4 seats)

The nearest shop is a five min walk turn left out of site then right at main road there is also a fish and chip shop there.

There are lots of places of interest in the area and if you go to reception they have leaflets in abundance and will point you in the direction you wish to explore.

The nearest Chinese Take Away is New Fir Tree 143, Eastney Road Portsmouth Tel.023 9281 6443 its about a 25min walk from the site, there are also a few shops here. I have a menu if you want to borrow it.

If you turn right out of the site there is the Marine Bar at the Southsea Marina which I believe does Indian food (well it did last time we were here) address is Fortcumberland Road Southsea PO4 9RJ it is only about 10 min walk from the site.Turn right out of the site.

If you carry on walking past the Marina then you will come to the ferry to Hayling Island, I am not sure if this will be operating though over the holiday period.

The Spinnaker Tower in Portsmouth is worth a visit and for the ladies Gunwharf Quays for retail therapy all in the same place Portsmouth PO1 3TZ.

We hope you enjoy your stay at Southsea and look forward to seeing you again on another of our rallies soon. Have a safe journey home.


HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM MHF RALLY TEAM
Jacquie & John Jenny & Ken


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And don't forget The Royal Marines Museum five minutes walk along the seafront. They've even got my first pike and shield on display! :lol: 

See if you can beat my score of 78 on the virtual range course.

In the same building The Bugle Major cafe serves hot snacks, sarnies sticky wads and cha.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Good walking street map of area with numbers of the local bus Portsmouth Map


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Bring your Laptop*

Anyone else bringing their laptop to Southsea for the New Year Rally. Thought we may have a word and try and gather in their clubhouse at one of the quiet times for an exchange of knowledge and any freebie bits of software anyone has, freeware of course. May also be useful for finding out some of the MHF website features that some use. Best ways to reduce picture sizes for posting that sort of thing.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bring your Laptop*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Anyone else bringing their laptop to Southsea for the New Year Rally. Thought we may have a word and try and gather in their clubhouse at one of the quiet times for an exchange of knowledge and any freebie bits of software anyone has, freeware of course. May also be useful for finding out some of the MHF website features that some use. Best ways to reduce picture sizes for posting that sort of thing.


 Will do, count me in will bring my THREE dongle as well, look forward to meeting up, hope the weather improves we are travelling from Leeds on Sun staying at Braunston Marina on sun night then 2 /3 hours drive to Southsea on the Mon.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*south sea new year rally*

Well Christmas is over for another year, next major event is The Southsea New Year Rally, hope everybody is packed ready to go, we have been for the last 2 weeks. Looking forward to meeting all old & new friends more new as we dont tend to wander south except to cross to Europe. We are holding a Drinks & Nibbles party under our awning on New Years Morning ( weather permitting) about 11am, this will give everybody time to get out of pits after the New Years Eve Party. All welcome.

see you all soon. ( Bring your own chairs please)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: south sea new year rally*



lucy2 said:


> Well Christmas is over for another year, next major event is The Southsea New Year Rally, hope everybody is packed ready to go, we have been for the last 2 weeks. Looking forward to meeting all old & new friends more new as we dont tend to wander south except to cross to Europe. We are holding a Drinks & Nibbles party under our awning on New Years Morning ( weather permitting) about 11am, this will give everybody time to get out of pits after the New Years Eve Party. All welcome.
> 
> see you all soon. ( Bring your own chairs please)


Hi Chris

11am on New Years Day 8O I will be up though :lol: your not BBQing anything are you :lol: what pitch number are you on so folks can find you, mind you if you got the BBQ going they will all know where you are :lol: 
See you Monday.

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

the BBQ will be lit, to keep warm most likeley, dont know our pitch number, will advise when we arrive on monday about midday, see all soon

pitch 148 next to the toilet, look for the Renault Lunar with the roof dome over the shower, well i am 6ft 1 tall!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> the BBQ will be lit, to keep warm most likeley, dont know our pitch number, will advise when we arrive on monday about midday, see all soon


Gas masks at the ready then :lol: :lol: :lol: If you get there before we do get the kettle on, hope to be there by 2 ish

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just had a cancellation for Southsea so if any body would like to join us there be quick adding your names to the rally list and contacting the site and bar you just may be lucky in getting in.

Jacquie


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Bring your Laptop*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Anyone else bringing their laptop to Southsea for the New Year Rally. Thought we may have a word and try and gather in their clubhouse at one of the quiet times for an exchange of knowledge and any freebie bits of software anyone has, freeware of course. May also be useful for finding out some of the MHF website features that some use. Best ways to reduce picture sizes for posting that sort of thing.


I don't think I would go 5 minutes down the road without the old lappy, look forward to a good gossip and happily help anyone that might be struggling a bit.

Will also help with any software I can but wont mention particular names as that got me in trouble last time lol, with any luck the mappoint 2010 will help me find the location with out to much trouble.

Looking forward to it, been way to long since the last get out that we went to and with the distinct lack of shows this time of year the van is starting to feel a little left out, we have even brought it back from the storage place to sit outside the house for Christmas just to make the old bus feel a little happier 

Safe trip down to the site everyone, this cold spell is taking its tolls on vehicles at the moment.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Always take the notebook everywhere in the van, so I'm up for a bit of knowledge sharing. also got an iPhone for xmas, so share on that as well
Brian (Boomba)

Just had a horrible thought!
I'm going to have to wash the van tomorrow before we leave for Southsea.
All that driving in the snow and salted roads has left it in a right filthy state.

Snacks and nibbles sounds good too. hope the weather stays good.
We were there last month with the Auto trial club and some of the hardstandings had their on moats!! Wellies were needed.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

We will not be down until Wednesday morning but looking forward to meeting you all. 
My mother in law in her 70's is with us, is the ground quite flat there?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We'll be down Wednesday am - Just seen the local weather forecast for the South -talking off snow getting down to the coast by Thursday/Friday

Tich 613: Yes quite flat in the throughout the site and built on seaside shingle so not much grass.

The Boombas: More like ice skates.

Harry


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all looking forward to seeing everyone again - we and sweeny coming Tuesday be with you pm Tues 

Andrea & Bob


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*welcome to sunny Southsea*

well here we are at sunny southsea 12 deg c & sunny we are on pitch 148 next to the toilets. i think we are the 1st here come on down the sea is good going for a swim next!!!!! for those who have not been before watch out for the signs for the campsite the last one is a bit high up a lampost, we missed it 1st time , 2nd time we missed it again turned right as sat nav said and ended up in somebodys driveway in a housing estate. so as you turn right at the rounabout by the spar shop its the last on the left before the sea front.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

have a great swim, you did say 35deg  have to pack the shorts and the sun oil :lol: see you on the 30TH


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Were leaving tomorrow night and will have an overnight on route since we only booked in from Wednesday so heading in for early morning before reception closes.

Will bring the iphone as well if I can assist I will but have to admit I only keep it as a backup for when the blackberry go's down, can help a lot more on them LOL

Lets hope the snow stays away until at least everyone has arrived safe an sound, then i'm not so worried till its leaving time, dont mind having a sledge ride to the bar so long as its open lol.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have arrived at Southsea  I think lucy2 is imaging things its blooming freezing here :roll: nothing much has changed the barrier thingy is still playing up :roll: they do have a very nice girl in the office called Sue who is most helpful and certainly more organised then the others were last year, I have been given a list of who's on what pitch so I now know where you all should be  

See you all soon


Jacquie


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Be there early PM Jac, Have the Kettle on and a hot water bottle for Lorraine lol

Boomba's


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> I have been given a list of who's on what pitch so I now know where you all should be
> Jacquie


Hi J

Yes - the desk seemed very well organised when I called yesterday to confirm our arrival times - she spotted I hadn't paid yet ....drat

Have you got our pitch number ( H.Butler) - still got my map from previous visits ??

H


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi H

Your on pitch 151 hardstanding  

Weather is wet and blowing well down here at the moment  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Pitch numbers below thats if me internet don't fall out again :roll: 

bob44 111 Grass
boilerman 101 Grass
cassiepaddy 141 Hard
clianthus 134 Hard
colliezak 137 Hard
doanddusty 4 pitches 143/4/5/6
Ginamo 98 Grass
GIT-PIP 122 Grass
Happyrunner 131 Hard
jakjon 121 Grass
JollyJack 154 Hard
KeiththeBigun 120 Grass
larrywatters 133 Hard
lookback147 Hard
madontour 149 Hard
mickric 117 Grass
oxford-wanderer 157 Hard
piinch 123 Grass
pjbtimes2 140 Hard
rayc 118 Grass
sersol 150 Hard
sundial 153 Hard
sweeny 155 Hard
TheBoombas 96 Grass
thedoc 139 Hard
tich613 102 Grass
Tinyk 105 Grass
TravellerHA5_3DOM 152 Hard
wotsit 142 Hard


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

that should be fun on a grass pitch. I hope we don't get stuck.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Grass pitches are not a problem here in fact some of them are better than the hardstanding pitches as most of the hard ones have a lake on them  



Jacquie


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

thats brilliant, cheers Jacquie.
We are new to this motorhome fun still so lots to learn


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi Jacqui 
do you have our number plot can not see our number or name on your list 
Jakjon


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello LadyJ & John,

Maggie and I breezed in, Pitch 111, at 10.00 this morning but as we had to dash off to work straight away we couldn't see you through the drizzle......

Which pitch are you at this year?

We should be along again around 8.00pm tonight, see you then.



Bob L


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Jaq and all them freezing their nads off at the rally.

Just chucking everything in the van then were on the off, stopping overnight on route as we only booked in from tomorrow.

Do we need to report to reception or now I have the pitch number can we come straight to the plot?

Dont go drinking the bar dry, leave some for us southern shandy drinkers please.

take care anyone travelling in this tonight conditions are non to nice.

Kevin & Lisa


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bob44 we will be in the bar about 8.30pm tonight

jakjon sorry pitch 121 Grass

Tinkyk yes report to reception if you are here before 12pm if after then just drive in and pitch up


I am on pitch 135 by the toilets back row Geist Phantom van with 2 blue butterflys on the back and MHF sticker with a red Matiz car parked outside.


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Any canoes for hire here?!! One of our dogs doesn't care for swimming and we are surrounded right now!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry no Canoes, but there are a few hovercrafts just up the road.

Boomba


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

well daylight has arrived, the swimming pools appeared to have drained a little lets see what today brings??? things allways look better in the daylight


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am just packing up the last few bits and then we will connect the car up and be on our way from miserable/rainy Hastings.
Should be there about mid day


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Good 3G+ (Vodafone) connection here at Southsea.

Looking forward to a few days of festivities !!

Harry & Pat


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am on THREE 3g seems to come & go .


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

That seems to be the discriminant - THREE 3G will get you a very good signal in more places than Vodafone but will drop you if there's a problem , Vodafone will get you a connection however poor and maintain it so its often good enough for e-mail - but doesn't seem to get you an all singing all dancing 3G+ in as many places e.g in Scotland, this year, I can only recall 3G+ at one site (Edinburgh CC) but never failed to get at leat a 2G in all others - and that was enough for e-mail.

Harry


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

On O2 got a reasonable UMTS connection onnetbook
iPhone has excellent O2 3G

Boomba
Over in a the corner pitch 96


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good morning to all you Southsea Paddlers :lol: from the Beasts of Bodmin Moor. 

We have deserted Southsea this year for the exotic charms of the West Country.

Weather is cool with a slight breeze but dry. We have all managed to get on hardstandings which is very fortunate as the grass areas either side are like jelly!

We had a good session in the bar last night and met lots of new to us members.

Hope you have a good time tonight and able to find your way back to your vans!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good afternoon from a dry (at the moment) Southsea some of the lakes have now receded  and a good time was had in the bar last night the renderings on the Kareoke were some what out of tune and I think the ladies out did the men :roll: :lol: 

HAPPPY NEW YEAR FROM DOWN SOUTH



Jacquie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

er you lot, have a great time tonight , and a great new year, den & bren


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

happy new year to all
im working 2 morr have fun . this wil be u next day

dave


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!

Brilliant night here last night at Southsea.

Thanks Jacquie & John, Jenny & Ken.

Excellent!

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy new year to everyone, sorry we had to depart in a rush, had some problems back at work we needed to sort out.

After everything was sorted we didnt fancy the 3hr drive back up again so have popped over to Minehead for whats left of the break, whilst still cold its been lovely weather here and no lakes to cross 

Probably see most of you at the show next weekend.

Kevin


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie & John for a splendid evening of food, drink and merriment -especially Colin and his mates "Stavros"

More of the same next year at whatever venue

Harry & Pat


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

To Jacquie + John... Jenny + Ken thanks for another great New Year Rally,
although I may have over indulged the Night was a great success, great company, the food was delicious, the entertianment was good and the drinks flowed.

Thanks.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We've just got back home so I now have access to my laptop.

Although rather late, I would like to offer good wishes to all who attended the Southsea and Cornwall New Year Rallies, on behalf of those who attended the Northern Rally.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Norman and the same to you from the Southerners

Well that's another New Year Do over down South, what are we going to do this year I wonder??? if any body has any suggestions as to sites with a function room please let me know, as Colin & Jenny at Nelsons Bar are moving on from Southsea in March, although if he finds somewhere with a large room and a big car park we can follow him there :lol: 

I would like to Thank you all for making it a very pleasant stay at Southsea and for making the best of a bit of a wet start especially oxford-wanderer who parked in a lake for a couple of days :roll: :lol:good job he had his wellies, and THEPOETS gang who just squeezed 4 vans into the space of 2 with no fuss whatsoever.The sun did finally come out along with the frost so we now have ice rinks to play on:lol:

As usual the food was brilliant our Thanks to Colin & Jenny at Nelson Bar not sure about your dancing Colin but was nice to see you with no clothes (well not many) brilliant "Stavros"Flattery. entertainment.

Sorry that some of you couldn't make it due to illness and the ones that did make it and had to go home due to things happening, I hope you are all ok soon.

Jacquie & John


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone.
Jacqui, that was a fantastic rally and the New years evening was a WOW. Made even more so by the jovial Table 4 crowd. A great bunch of people.

Ian


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Table 4 -I 'd have given them all an ASBO if I had my way - they know who they are !

Harry ( sedate Table 2 - well except for Mr & Mrs Bauldy)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

  HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL  

We are home now and getting ready to marshal the Shepton show next weekend, but we had a great time in Southsea, a shame we probably won't be able to repeat it next year due to the clubs change of ownership but thanks to all of you for your excellent company and LadyJ for the organisation.

Any attendees at our Global Rally in August may remember that on the Sunday we had a competition to raise money for Macmillan nurses.

Locovan (Mavis) donated a bottle of Whisky and everyone threw £1 coins at it. The closest coin won the bottle. Well we made £128 and the winner was  Happyrunner  and instead of drinking it they brought it to Southsea to do the same game again.

Well thanks to the great ingenuity of Table 4 :lol: :lol: and your generosity, we made another £90 and the winner  larrywatters  has again decided not to drink it, but has donated it to be used again to raise some more at another rally.

So thank you all for taking part and we'll keep going with the bottle, thanks for the idea Mavis.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well if the whisky wasn't aged I've got a feeling it will be by the time it gets drunk! 

Great stuff! The privilege of winning is hanging onto the Macmillan nurses' trophy until your next rally! 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I couldnt be more pleased that so much money was raised from I bottle of whisky thanks to everyone that took part in this and to Mike and Linda for redonating the Bottle again---was it full or had Mike had a tot.
Well done and a Happy New Year to you all. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Well if the whisky wasn't aged I've got a feeling it will be by the time it gets drunk!
> 
> Great stuff! The privilege of winning is hanging onto the Macmillan nurses' trophy until your next rally!
> 
> Dave


That's if it makes it to the next rally its in Jen's van 8O :lol: she has been warned not to drink it :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Well if the whisky wasn't aged I've got a feeling it will be by the time it gets drunk!
> ...


Ken might though :wink:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Just like to add mine and our gangs thanks to LadyJ and her team for yet another unforgetable time at Southsea.

Even the weather turned out fine, if a little nippy. As for next year .... who knows

Happy New Year to you all

Pete, Fi (THEPOET) Dusty & Do(DUSTYDO) Paul & Ann (Chippy1) and Roger & Sue


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to LadyJ and all the gang for making new year one to remember. All the family and I had a great time and the company on Table six were fantastic; really good fun and I gained lots of tips etc from them.

Thanks again to all

Tich and family


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Well done Jaquie & Jon for organising what looks like our final New Year rally at Southsea. Had a great time as usual (except for the garage door coming adrift at the hinge - what is it with MHF rallies and bits breaking off our van :roll: :roll: )

Looking forward to another chilly visit to Shepton towards the end of the week. Looks like we might get a snowball fight or two :lol:

Happy New Year to all.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

tich613 said:


> Thanks to LadyJ and all the gang for making new year one to remember. All the family and I had a great time and the company on Table six were fantastic; really good fun and I gained lots of tips etc from them.
> 
> Thanks again to all
> 
> Tich and family


The feelings mutual, you and your family realy entered into the spirit, what may I ask have you done with the banana?

Pete


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am not sure what has happened to it, all I know is that Dawn has said that it is a better husband to her than me and it can dance better as well


----------

